# Opening Day



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I saw a Gobbler this morning that is going to require my attention this saturday. No kidding his beard was at least 12" to 14" long and as big around as a pony tail! He looked to be 20 plus pounds. And he was in no hurry to get out of my way, like he owned the place. Come on Saturday!!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Chris I say this with all the love of my heart,,, Your a turd,,  As much as I loved all my hunting types I dearly loved Turkey Hunten. A lot of my buddies couldn't understand why I loved turkey hunting so much,, I tried to explain to them if you could call a deer and he would answer you and you kept calling to him and he would answer as he got closer till you worked him all the way in you might get close to the feeling.

Yes I was a purest Turkey staker, I didn't shoot them out of a tree nor with a rifle,,, my biggest regret was not being able to take one with my bow.

Now ya have me wanting to get out all my call boxes and mouth calls just to stay in tune,,,, Cluck, cluck,,, purrrrrrr,,, puck


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Been slobbering at them every morning all puffed up in the fields on my way to work...countdown is definatly on.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Shooter, you need to stay in practice cause you never know when you'll need those talents just to survive. Not only that but some one might want to take you with them and you could show them something they didn't know. So knock the dust off those calls and get to it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Let us know how ya make out.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok this is what went down. I set up on 2 gobblers still on the roost. I put out my decoys and settled in. I was in some tall grass so I was hidden from their view. A couple of yelps had them double and triple gobbling. When they flew down they saw my decoys and came struttin in to 20-25 yds. I put the bead on the big one and squeezed the trigger...... nothing. Stay calm. I eased the gun down, MADE sure It was loaded, put the bead back on him and squeezed the trigger.....NOTHJING, STAY CALM!! I brought the gun down again quietly ejected the shell, chambereed another, and raised the gun to the still strutting gobblers. Put the bead on the BIG one again and squeezed the trigger..... nothing!!! By this time they lost intrest and moved on.WHAT JUST HAPPENED??!!I said to my self laughing and crying atr the same time. When I was fixin to leave I decieded to see what was wrong with this gun. I took aim at a stump with the 3 1/2" 2x4 magnum load and pulled the trigger, Nothing! I pulled it again REAL hard and nothing. I unloaded it pulled the trigger and it clicked like it was supposed to. I reloaded, took aim pulled the trigger and nothing. The next thing that happened is a reminder of just how fast an accident can happen. As I was pilling the gun down to my side with the muzzle still pointing away from me at the stump, with the gun RESTING in my hand I pulled the trigger. HOLY MOTHER OF GOD**%##@&!!!??? WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION!!?**^%%##><!!??THE PAIN!!As I was jumping around the power line holding my throbbbbbbing hand trying to figure what happed I looked at the gun wich landed 5 feet behind me. I slowly remover my left hand from my right and was relieved to see all my fingers still in place. Although 2 of them looked like bruised bananas! The best I can figure is that when the gun went off it flew by bending my middle finger sideways to my elbow. OUCH! I didn't know if it was broken or not so I went to patient first and had it x-rayed, whew just a major jammin and hyper extension of the tendon on top of arthritis. Well I came out with a splint and OH YEAH had them look at a tick bite while I was there and the doc went to work DIGGING out a tick head that I must have left in there sence I couldnt see it because of where it was located, on the part of my leg where it meets my hiney! SOFT MEAT DOWN THERE! He gave me a script for lime disease and said see ya later. All in all I had a good day. It'll be a week or so before I can safely hold a gun, hopefully they'll still be there.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

glad there was no serious injuries, but it sounds like it's time for a good cleaning...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Went last weekend on Public Land in Georgia and worked one into a wildlife opening/food plot. The plantings there were near knee high. Had a hen deke set up. Gobbler came into the opening and saw the deke and got cold feet. About ten more feet closer and he'd been a gonner.Oh well, that is huntin.


----------

